# another train find



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Picked this up at one of my regular junk shops that i frequent.An american flyer 282 i havent done anything to it ,I thought that it was pretty clean.I bought the locomotive, tender a # 629 missouri pacific stock car, a #639 box car and a couple cabooses for 60.00 $.I think i got a decent deal.It is in line to be looked at with the other trains that i have picked up along the way.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

I want to go to your junk shops! All the junk shops I go to have....Junk.
Great find!
Randy


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 282 is a good running link coupler engine. A nice feature is the tender has the longer trucks with 3 springs embossed on each side frame. This eliminates power dropouts over turnouts and the 90 degree crossing.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

AmFlyer said:


> The 282 is a good running link coupler engine. A nice feature is the tender has the longer trucks with 3 springs embossed on each side frame. This eliminates power dropouts over turnouts and the 90 degree crossing.


I did not know that,that's interesting. thanks for the info


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

rdmtgm said:


> I want to go to your junk shops! All the junk shops I go to have....Junk.
> Great find!
> Randy


Thanks randy,if you ever make it to va.I would gladly take you by there.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The last good deal I got was for a 283 @$40 bucks... Much like your 282.. Nice...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Where do you guys shop????


----------

